# [OFF] Amateurs de Biere ici ? Voici un document pour vous !

## kernelsensei

Le fichier en question est ICI

C'est un fichier OpenOffice (oocalc pour etre precis), on peut selectionner/rechercher les bieres par Ville/Nom/Pays/Remarque/Note/...

si tout ne s'affiche pas au debut, il faut verifier que tout est bien sur all

voila  :Very Happy: 

Je sais c'est total off, mais bon, de temps en temps .... pataper ...

----------

## DuF

Il est bien connu que le linuxien ne boit pas de bière, surtout pas de guinness !

----------

## kopp

 *DuF wrote:*   

> Il est bien connu que le linuxien ne boit pas de bière, surtout pas de guinness !

 

ah bon ? serait ce une note d'ironie ?

----------

## TiFooN

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> Le fichier en question est ICI
> 
> C'est un fichier OpenOffice (oocalc pour etre precis), on peut selectionner/rechercher les bieres par Ville/Nom/Pays/Remarque/Note/...
> 
> si tout ne s'affiche pas au debut, il faut verifier que tout est bien sur all
> ...

 

Mdr... Des bières... Un français... Mwahahah... Y sont trop forts... Allez, je t'offre une Kro...

Note:Il est pas mal ce fichier...

----------

## kernelsensei

 *TiFooN wrote:*   

>  *kernel_sensei wrote:*   Le fichier en question est ICI
> 
> C'est un fichier OpenOffice (oocalc pour etre precis), on peut selectionner/rechercher les bieres par Ville/Nom/Pays/Remarque/Note/...
> 
> si tout ne s'affiche pas au debut, il faut verifier que tout est bien sur all
> ...

 

Une kro, tu veux ma mort ? Offres moi une kwak et on est potes a vie  :Very Happy: 

----------

## TiFooN

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

>  *TiFooN wrote:*    *kernel_sensei wrote:*   Le fichier en question est ICI
> 
> C'est un fichier OpenOffice (oocalc pour etre precis), on peut selectionner/rechercher les bieres par Ville/Nom/Pays/Remarque/Note/...
> 
> si tout ne s'affiche pas au debut, il faut verifier que tout est bien sur all
> ...

 

Quand tu passes en Belgique, envoye un mail, on ira se boire quelques chopines...

Toujours intéressant : http://www.frenchbeer.info/Wallonia/wallbrew.html

----------

## yuk159

Sur les forums Gentoo, c'est tellement carré que mème quand on parle de bière, on fournis les docs qui vont avec   :Cool:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Trop fort !!!

----------

## silentdav

perso je vais commencer par une peinte de Guiness (pas de chips merci)

Merci pour cette doc INDISPENSABLE   :Very Happy: 

... enfin un off intéressant   :Laughing: 

----------

## fafounet

Pour commencer un petit dicton : 

Si tu bois une bière c'est comme si tu mangeais deux tartines. Si tu bois une guiness c'est comme si tu mangeais deux baguettes.

Pour avoir trainer quelque temps avec un belge en Allemagne (qui étudiait aussi à louvain) je commence à mieux aprécier les bonnes bières. Néanmoins, une kro reste une kro, et quand tu as eu ca dans le biberon tu te dois de l'apprécier (surtout lors d'un caps). 

Et puis des bières en France y'en a des bonnes. Il faut chercher un peu dans les coins paumés (bretagne, alpes, ...). Sinon c'est vrai qu'en ce moment je tourne pas mal à la belge (leffe en particulier).

P.S. Si tu pouvais m'envoyer par la poste une duvel spéciale version 3L ca m'intéresse   :Very Happy: 

AU passage je n'arrive pas à afficher correctement le fichier (juste les noms des colonnes sont la)

----------

## kernelsensei

 *fafounet wrote:*   

> P.S. Si tu pouvais m'envoyer par la poste une duvel spéciale version 3L ca m'intéresse  
> 
> AU passage je n'arrive pas à afficher correctement le fichier (juste les noms des colonnes sont la)

 

tu peux selectionner des trucs dans les listes deroulantes ? t'as tout sur all ?

 *fafounet wrote:*   

> Néanmoins, une kro reste une kro, et quand tu as eu ca dans le biberon tu te dois de l'apprécier (surtout lors d'un caps).

  Oui, on va pas gacher une bonne biere pour une partie de caps non plus  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bassman_fr

la diable rouge (chui le seul a connaitre ??) -> c une bière francaise je crois, et elle est vraiment sympathique

----------

## zdra

Je vous invite tous le 4-5-6 septembre à la grande place de Bruxelles, la biere y sera en tout cas et moi aussi  :Very Happy: 

----------

## DuF

En même temps sur Paris et sa région on trouve pas mal de brasseries qui proposent leur propre bière maison, sur Paris je me souviens de la taverne de Nelles qui avait de la bière bretonne bien sympa mais je crois que ça a changé de proprio... mais bon y en a pleins partout rien que dans la région parisienne, donc bon dans le nord de la france et Cie ce n'est pas ce qui doit manquer non plus. C'est juste que c'est surtout de la production locale.

----------

## kernelsensei

 *bassman_fr wrote:*   

> la diable rouge (chui le seul a connaitre ??) -> c une bière francaise je crois, et elle est vraiment sympathique

 

je la trouve pas dans la liste, mais elle existe bien, c'est une biere belge de la brasserie de Silly (et non francaise)!

A priori ce fichier a quelques lacunes, ya pas TOUTES les bieres ... mais bon, ya deja de quoi faire !

----------

## sireyessire

 *DuF wrote:*   

> En même temps sur Paris et sa région on trouve pas mal de brasseries qui proposent leur propre bière maison, sur Paris je me souviens de la taverne de Nelles qui avait de la bière bretonne bien sympa mais je crois que ça a changé de proprio... mais bon y en a pleins partout rien que dans la région parisienne, donc bon dans le nord de la france et Cie ce n'est pas ce qui doit manquer non plus. C'est juste que c'est surtout de la production locale.

 

[MODE=CHAUVIN]

C'est clair, c'est pas parce que la France est reconnue mondialement pour sa vin exquis que l'on sait pas faire de bière.  :Cool: 

[/MODE]

toute blague à part, je peux vous dire, n'allez pas en Suède pour boire de la bière, parce qu'avec leur loi sur la vente d'alcool, on ne trove en vente non restreinte que de la pisse de chameau à moins de 3,5% qu'ils osent appeler bière ou pire cidre( alors que c'est un jus chimique, qui pourrait s'apparenter à du jus de haribo   :Laughing:  ) mais bon, c'est pas draatiue non plus si tu as plus de 20 ans tu vas dans leur mgasin d'état et tu t'achètes (à prix d'or) de la vrai bière que tu dégustes avec modération (bien entendu).

----------

## jpwalker

Génial !!

Ce fichier, même s'il est incomplet, est surpuissant ! Et ça fais trop plaisir de voir qu'il y a des amateurs de bières parmis tous ces Linuxiens. D'ailleurs "Tchin" et mention spéciale aux bières bèlges (bières de mon coeur) !

Personne a un fichier du même style pour les coktails ?

----------

## cylgalad

L'alcool est une drogue dure dont l'abus est dangereux pour la santé. J'attends toujours qu'ils marquent "boire tue" sur les bouteilles... Vive la fumette  :Wink: 

----------

## jpwalker

Entièrement d'accord avec cylgalad !   :Smile: 

----------

## zdra

http://www.dhnet.be/index.phtml?content=http://www.dhnet.be/dhinfos/article.phtml?id=104637

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNN :'( :'( :'( :'(

ça va devenir ruinant les beuveries  :Sad: 

----------

## kernelsensei

 *jpwalker wrote:*   

> D'ailleurs "Tchin" 

 

Ouais, Prost !

----------

## fafounet

Ah les enfoirés ! Ils veulent notre mort. 

Pour "déguster" de la bière j'essaierai d'aller aux 24h vélo à louvain. Après faut voir si j'en reviens vivant

----------

## kikou

Personne n'est dispo pour une ptite mousse dans le vieux Lyon ?

 Rien de mieux que parler gentoo autours d'un verre  :Wink: 

----------

## jpwalker

Je suis pas loin kikou, mais le travail l'emporte sur l'envie ! Une prochaine peut-être ?!

 :Smile: 

PS : voilà maintenant j'ai envie d'une mousse    :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## bassman_fr

ouep moi chui de lyon mais pareil au boulot for the moment... 

un de ces 4 pour quoi pas ! au palais de la bière ?

----------

## kopp

duf : a paris c'est du vol ... j'ai du payer 45euros une girafe de 3L ... ca fait mal au c**

ah quand j'etais jeune j'avais gouté une bierre en autriche ... me souvient pas ce que c'etait , mais un vrai delice ....

sinon on tourne a la kro c'est moins cher pour faire des soirées beuveries sur le Paquier (tu connais jpwalker ?)

 mais c'est vrai qu'il y a mieux que la kro (qui reste indispensable pour le caps) .... rien q'une bonne pression deja ....

----------

## fafounet

Petite info pour les gros buveurs : le pac de stella est 2 euros moins cher que celui de kro pour juste 2 bieres en moins. A ce prix la faut pas se priver.

kopp je vois que tu viens de grenoble. J'ai connu un mec en allemagne qui venait de grenoble et qui était un dieu du caps. Par chez toi tu y joues aussi 3 fois par jour ?

----------

## dyurne

[OFF]

@silentdav : 

tu aimes la Guiness, tu trouves ce off intéressant, ton avatar est celui d'un grand cinéphile ( :Very Happy: ) : tu me plais petit !

[/OFF]

----------

## kopp

fafounet : nan j'joue pas tous les jours ..surtout c'est les vacances la ... mais les cours reprennent bientot, et (j'espere) les soirées beuveries aussi 

et j'suis loin d'etre un champion .... faut pas en faire une specialité locale  :Smile: 

----------

## kernelsensei

 *dyurne wrote:*   

> [OFF]
> 
> @silentdav : 
> 
> tu aimes la Guiness, tu trouves ce off intéressant, ton avatar est celui d'un grand cinéphile () : tu me plais petit !
> ...

 

on dirait bien que c'est kansas vom elsass hein ??

----------

## dyurne

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> on dirait bien que c'est kansas vom elsass hein ??

 

je pensais à kevin smith.

----------

## kernelsensei

ouais, mais ya comme un air de famille !  :Very Happy: 

----------

## silentdav

 *dyurne wrote:*   

>  *kernel_sensei wrote:*   on dirait bien que c'est kansas vom elsass hein ?? 
> 
> je pensais à kevin smith.

 

tout juste   :Very Happy:   .. je te félicite de l'avoir reconnu  :Shocked: 

pour la petite histoire mon nick et mon avatar proviennent d'un film culte de Kevin Smith ...une petite merveille en N&B et en V.OS.T. comme on en fait plus

tant qu'à être dans un sujet OFF autant faire du OFF dedans   :Laughing: 

----------

## TiFooN

 *silentdav wrote:*   

>  *dyurne wrote:*    *kernel_sensei wrote:*   on dirait bien que c'est kansas vom elsass hein ?? 
> 
> je pensais à kevin smith. 
> 
> tout juste    .. je te félicite de l'avoir reconnu 
> ...

 

Comment s'appelle ce film dans le quel il est muet (et copain avec un type con à mort) ?

----------

## jpwalker

Jay et Bob Contre Attack si je ne me trompe avec Jay et Silent BOB (passage dans Dogma aussi). Et le gros con dont tu doit parler c'est Jay !

Je vois que ce topic a attiré beaucoup de monde   :Wink: 

----------

## bassman_fr

yeahhhh jay et silent bob contre attaque je vois que les gentooistes n'ont pas bon goûts qu'en matière de distributions linux... Dogma film culte également !

----------

## kikou

 *Quote:*   

> "kopp"sinon on tourne a la kro c'est moins cher pour faire des soirées beuveries sur le Paquier (tu connais jpwalker ?)

 

Heu, je suis de la région et je ne connais pas !

C koi donc ?

----------

## kopp

kikou : normal c'est a annecy !

c'est une grande etendu d'herbe au bord du lac , tres pratique pour les soirées ....

si tu as deja vu la fete du lac, c'est la ou sont les tribunes ....

----------

## kikou

C bon je vois bien alors   :Cool: 

----------

## dabear

Une tite mousse sur lyon no problem !! Si on me cherche je serais a la doua (fac math info 1ere annee ) a partir de mi septembre  :Smile:  !!

(j'imagine un caps géant avec tout les gentooiste. Mouarf le désastre les mecs ils sont a 100m de toi kestu ve viser une capsule !!)

----------

## silentdav

 *TiFooN wrote:*   

> Comment s'appelle ce film dans le quel il est muet (et copain avec un type con à mort) ?

 

il s'agit de clerks (les employés modèles)

je le conseille à tous ceux qui veulent voir un vrai film/comédie

(j'insiste sur la VO, je suis tombé une fois sur la version fr et là j'ai   :Crying or Very sad:  )

----------

## kopp

[off]

en parlant de clerks, je viens de tomber  là dessus

pour votre plus grand plaisir .... enfin j'espere 

[/off]

----------

